# Front Cap 05 29Bhs



## Santa Fe TX Bob (Oct 30, 2011)

I have an 05 29bhs and the front cap frame is separating from the side wall. Does anyone have any idea how this cap is supposed to be attached? I peaked in behind the spreading crack and did not see ANY fasteners going from the front frame to the side frame. All I could see are the trim screws going into the front framework. I also have a leak over the driver side cabinet which ruined the cabinet. I guess they forgot (neglected) to caulk the clearance light. This is an older model with the built up cap. It is not solid fiberglass as in the newer models.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Not sure exactly where the front cap is separating but two things may help. You should be checking the seals around all of your marker lights a couple times a year. The front cap is screwed into the aluminum frame around on the sides lift out the vinyl screw cover from the trim piece and see if the screws have loosened. Perhaps a better picture of the damaged area.
Hope this helps,
Brian


----------



## Santa Fe TX Bob (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Brian for the advice. I did peel back the vinyl center of the corner trim and check those screws. They are all short and just tie into the outside tubing of the front cap. Nothing can be seen that ties the front to the sides. I have pulled it back into place with a c-clamp and will put a carriage bolt in if necessary. I'm waiting to hear from Ms Ruiz at keystone for the proper fix. I will post her advice for others.
Bob


----------



## Santa Fe TX Bob (Oct 30, 2011)

There appears to be interest in this thread but no advice. I am surprised at the change in philosophy at the factory as they responded this time to my plea for technical help. Anthony Green and I visited about the attachment method of the front cap and how to get at it to repair it. The front frame is lag bolted to the sides before the fiberglass skin is applied. He also reminded me of the refrigerator recall issue that has not been addressed. The fix for the front cap is as follows:
1. remove left, right, and bottom trim strips.
2. carefully peel back the fiberglass skin exposing frame.
3. tighten/re-torque/add lag screws.
4. re-glue fiberglass skin to frame.
5. re-bed/replace trim.

After completing the repair I will post some pictures and text. This should be helpful to anyone who has a loose front or rear cap as well.
Bob


----------

